# Cornwall Padstow, Wadebridge, Port Isaac



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Any recommendations for good coffee visits in these areas? I see that Rick Stein now has a coffee shop (amongst other things) in Padstow . Sounds promising.


----------



## Spuddyhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Rising Ground in Wadebridge roasters are great. Also Strong Adolfos Cafe on the edge of Wadebridge is a great place 👍


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for that. Had a look at Rising Ground and see they supply a coffee shop in the town called Behind the Bike Sheds.


----------

